# Convict fry



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Last night i was forced back into the prison of convict breeding. My younger female decided that she was NOT a female.(I DO enjoy breeding them, it's just that once you start, you're trapped.) Anyways, it's been a while, so does anyone know if the fry (eggs laid yesterday) can grow fast enough to be of a size that I could sell them at the auction in September?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, there isn't a minimum size in the auction. I once bought some cichlid eggs. Lots of live food, lots of water changes to maximize growth. The problem is finding anyone who wants 100 convicts. They would prob. go for $1 to feed something larger unless they are HRPs.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

oh poo....i don't especialy want to have them eaten....but i have no way to keep them, or get rid of them, so how do i sign up for selling?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/auction.htm


e-mail Ken for a seller number. Fill out the seller sheet and come to the auction.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

also, what is "HRPs"?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Honduran red points. The may or may not be the same species as convicts, but they are pretty and still somewhat new and rare.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

cool *googles image*. hmm, nope, that's not them. mine are quite colorful, but not to that extreme.
oh yea, on a side note, I'm planning on selling a dozen or so crayfish, and possibly a 7" dragon goby (depending on if his condition in my freshwater improves or not)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think the auction has any restrictions. Last year there were coral frags and koi. Worse case stuff goes for $1 a bag or doesn't sell and you have to take it home.


----------

